# Neue  Schrauben für corsair H105



## espo (22. Juli 2016)

*Neue  Schrauben für corsair H105*

Hallo, 

Ich habe eine Corsair H105 AiO und habe dafür jetzt Shrouds gekauft mit einer 0,7er Dicke. Die Bleche des Cases sind sehr dünn,  ein Fractal Define R5.   Kann mir einer sagen, wo und im Idealfall welche Ersatzschrauben ich dafür kaufen kann? Idealerweise mit Kreuzschlitz. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Chimera (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neue  Schrauben für corsair H105*

Baumarkt, Modellbauladen, usw. Man nehme eine Schiebelehre, messe die Länge und den Durchmesser der originalen Schrauben, rechnet dazu noch die Dicke der Shrouds hinzu und geht entsprechend längere Schrauben kaufen. Muss man nur aufpassen, ob es metrische oder zöllige Schrauben sind. 
So haben wir es jedenfalls beim Kollegen gemacht, als er mal zum testen die Shrouds anbrachte (nur hatte er die dickeren 20mm). Haben einfach im Modellbauladen 8 neue Schrauben geholt (bzw. ein 10er Beutel) und es passte.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neue  Schrauben für corsair H105*

corsair dürfte, wie oft bei US-Produkten, UNC 6-32 Schrauben benutzen.
Die Originalen sind afaik 30mm lang, dann brauchst halt 37 mm


----------

